

What are some simple ways I can protect my home and family from zombies? - kgthegreat
http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-simple-ways-I-can-protect-my-home-and-family-from-zombies

======
Hitchhiker
They used to say only in USA.

Now they say, only on Quora.

